# Advice please ttc baby 2 but not sure where to go



## Bellabella8 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a DD who is now 8. At the time I had 6 cycles of clomid and finally responded to 150 mg on my last cycle which was successful. I am no longer in a relationship with DD's father and am remarried now. My hubby has no children of his own but having a read of eligibility criteria with the nhs it looks like we won't qualify for nhs treatment. Has anyone had similar experiences or any idea of costs? 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Bellabella8, I was told clomid was £500 for the first month then £200 for the following months. Have you checked your CCG critera for funding with a previous child? xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think clomid is treated in the same way as more invasive/expensive infertility treatments. I conceived my first daughter using clomid prescribed on the NHS. When we decided to try for number 2 my GP was happy to refer me again and I received clomid on the NHS again. Clomid is very very cheap, especially if you don't have any monitoring scans. The drug itself costs about £30 for a cycle (100mg).


----------



## princesskate (Mar 19, 2014)

I dont know where you are but I'm in Cardiff & am just about to start my 1st clomid cycle. The clinic I'm going to do a 3 month cycle including clomid, scans and if its successful an early pregnancy scan all for £295. Hope that helps to give you an idea of cost. A lot of private clinics list their prices online so it may be worth having a loo on the internet to get an idea of prices around your area.


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Omg how come my consultant has told me such high prices??    xx


----------



## Bellabella8 (Dec 12, 2013)

There is such a massive variation in areas. I'm just confused by it all. I was also advised that we may be offered clomid but without monitoring? I'm not even sure that's safe to do given that I only responded to 150mg last time. Why is nothing simple?


----------



## mrscharlala (Apr 11, 2014)

As far as I'm aware clomid etc are free to all!? We have rubbish IVF allowance in our area (only 1 cycle for couples without a single child between them even if adopted/died) yet after 2 years of secondary infertility I was merrily sent away with a 3 month prescription for clomid as first line treatment.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

The Clomid itself is very cheap around £10 a month it is the scans, to check your response, that cost the money.  WhenI used Clomid many years ago I was only follicle tracked for the first month then left to it to carry on trying with no more scans.
TC x


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Gosh I am puzzled as to why I have been quoted so much then after reading the previous posts. 
Would it be irresponsible to buy it online?  Or is it illegal? I have no idea!!


----------

